
Evaluate Selections in Sublime Text - jbrooksuk
https://github.com/jbrooksuk/Sublime-Evaluate
======
jussij
> This plugin evaluates current selections.

So other than evaluate the "current selection" what does this plugin do?

~~~
jbrooksuk
It uses the built in Python interpreter, so can actually do quite a bit,
although not as much as I intend to extend it by soon.

Couple of fun things:

\- You can evaluate multiple selections.

\- Evaluates equations, 2+2 or complex like 2+2/(4*142)+(2/4)

\- print statements will appear in the console

\- I've just added "pi" evaluation as an example of being able to add
expressions which should evaluate as part of the environment. This could be
extended to add custom evaluation lookups.

